# If ur new to this, it sucks



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I got me a house (my first one), it'll be just me and my girlfriend so yea i feel like a grown up lol ....ANYWAYS, the previous people tht lived there, lived NASTY! So we went in and tore the nasty carpet up and painted all the walls and cabinets.... Well we decided not to get carpet again and get laminate hardwood floor....looked easy to put down and didnt want to pay $467 for someone to do it so i decided to try ...man oh man, i think i became a carpenter/woodworker lol it was a job! 

Took 3 hours to do our bedroom





















And the little closet


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

And took 2 1/2 so far on the living room/kitchen area ...will have to finish tomorrow.... P knows what im talkin about wen i say everything needs to be precise and there are LOTS of tedious cuts involved ..my carpenter skills came out of me these past 2 days lol


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Been there don't want to do that agin lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Same here lol ! But its cheaper than carpet and i hate carpet anyways so i guess its worth it in the end to put it down


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

thats good looking floor we did all the floor in our house it was a pain but worth not paying lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yepp!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

looks good
congrats on the new house


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good so far!

Just go back and get some 1/4 round and put it down, and that will really clean it up around the edge/base board and make it look great. It cost a little bit but, its worth it. And you can get it already primed white so... no painting. And trust me, no one will know it's not painted.

And put a thin bead of caulk at the top to cover any cracks between the 1/4rnd and baseboard.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Polairs425 is right; quarder round will cover most anything. I only did one room w/big sliding closet doors where the back wall angled in. Was a huge pain but I pulled of the trim from the doorways and put them back on afterwards so I didn't have to worry about those. Got the rest close as possible and put down quarter round.
Congrats on the house and it is always great to see folks trying to improve what they own. Really gets on my nerves when people just let things go.....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I plan on doing that lol gotta get some funds back up, but yea i bought a piece of T molding to go down between the bedroom and living room hoping tht will clean it up a lil ....and thanks for the compliments it feels good to kno u can accomplish something wen u put ur mind to it!! What do i need to do as far as cleaning the surface and if i spill something on the floor on accident, wil it leak through?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to read on the box, or just read online for cleaning suggestions for that kind... My wife did all that so, I dunno... lol


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

My brother owns a flooring company that specializes in hardwood. You can't pay me enough to do that work. It feels like punishment :563808:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats! Nothing like doing it yourself! I've laid most every type of flooring known, including ceramic tyle... the laminate floating systems are easier, quicker and IMO look as good as anything on the market. Good job


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Last room I did at home, my buddy (contractor) dropped off his cutter. WOW....that thing makes it so much quicker and cleaner. 
First room I cut it outside with a mitre saw. 
Next room it was winter so I did my cutting in another room (bathroom), with a jigsaw.
Last room I used the cutter. Was great...fast, no dust, no running around because you can cut in the same room you're working in.

Maybe everybody uses a press cutter, dunno...I'm stupid when it comes to most home-improvement stuff.....


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks good man. We did about 1300 sq ft when we bought our house and it looks great still. It is hard work but I'd take doing the floating wood panels over slate tiles anyday, THAT SUCKS.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I hear you there!! I did 4 rooms in ceramic tile with differing boarders and a lot of cuts. Bought a big wet saw. What a pain, but it does look nice.

I didn't even know they made a cutter for that wood laminate; I just used my 12" miter saw with a good blade.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I said no to tile. Paid someone to do that for me. Best extra money I ever spent.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good job. Make sure if it is a floating floor to leave room for it to move or it will buckle. 

Just did the same but ceramic tile. I hated it. Here are pics if mine.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice looks good ...i like that tile center piece ...and yea i was using a press saw (i think it has another name?) but after a short time the blade got dull LOL but i am still using the same blade, just makes the cuts a lil jagged (cause im too cheap to buy a new blade) but it'll be hidden under the 1/4" round piece i buy. And yea i left plenty enough for it to expand on all sides ....hopefully wont have any buckling issues .....gonna try and finish the rest of the floor tonight ...wish me luck lol 

P.S. thanks for all the compliments on the floor ....


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Been there. It sucks but feels good when done. Looks good man.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great! Good job


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

looks great!:bigeyes:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah this is all my wife can talk about right now. laying wooden floors!!
im dreading it!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

all i can say is IT SUCKS!!! took me like 8 hours all together lol and it was 415 sq. i layed.... i can tell you a table saw will be your friend!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Looks good. I remodeled my bathroom last year and for me drywall was by far the worst. Tile was nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be but drywall sucked. Hanging it is easy. Mudding and sanding it smooth is what sucked. Textured paint is your friend lol


----------

